# This type of shit pisses me off!



## Miracle Smoke (Sep 4, 2007)

n response to Dan Linn, the Executive Director Illinois Chapter National Organization to Reform Marijuana Laws (Illinois NORML) and his small statement why it's time to legalize and tax marijuana, let me just say, maybe you are high. It's always about the money for some of you, but what about those of us who are parents, and the most important "thing" to us is our children?
Legalize marijuana so it can be easier for the adults who are users and or dealers, who are already deciding to break the law, to sell or just pass it on to our kids or in some cases their own? This seems inevitable to me. 
Please take a look at the big picture. There will be many more broken laws with legalized marijuana, therefore more arrests, prosecutions and imprisonment at the cost of putting children in the middle. How does that benefit anyone?
Maybe Mr. Linn is not a parent. Maybe he, too, just sees dollar signs.
Then what should be legalized next, cocaine? Maybe you should re-think your ideas of how the state of Illinois could collect more tax money for the budget.
Christina Yanecek 
Round Lake Beach 

Honestly i can see the children, but #1
it's the parents responsibility (stop using the escape goat).

#2 it always leads to other drugs can you prove that?
It's the persons decision to do the substance and
have nothing to blame but them selves.

#3 How would legalization lead to more arrests?
Sure there will be sum adult that will buy the green
for the kids but nonetheless with all the parents
that complain about marijuana use, kids would have a
harder time obtaining the substance.

#4 All drugs should be legalized!
totse.com | American Drug Policy: What's the Real Problem?

Legalize!


----------



## biggflintmi (Sep 4, 2007)

I used to sit at the store and ask peole to buy me cigs. Thats how i smoked before i was 18. That and stealing from my parents. Legal or not if a kid wants to get some weed hes gonna get it. People just play the kid card because they know everyone will be sympathetic.


----------



## IntheTuk (Sep 18, 2007)

Its easier for most kid to get right now than alcohol. If it was in a store at least it would only be sold to adults instead of some dealer just trying to make a buck.


----------



## VictorVIcious (Sep 18, 2007)

people only play the kid card because they are underinformed. There was an LTE published when they were discussing MMJ in Minnesota that pointed out, what they are saying could happen already is. The *fact * remains, MJ is less harmful than tobacco, alcohol, and all the other drugs out there. Legalizing it will not change that fact.


----------



## rkm (Sep 18, 2007)

It will not be any worse than alcohol or cigarettes. Just make the legal age to buy weed 21. I think there should be an age limit, simply due to some of the kids maturity and responsibility. No matter if it is legal or illegal, the kids will get it regardless.


----------



## natmoon (Sep 19, 2007)

I personally,whether i am mad or not is highly debatable lol,believe that they are afraid of independent thinkers which would undermine their control system and cause people to ask them to many questions that they do not want to answer.
Also marijuana makes you care more about issues of justice and also helps to make most people care more about the state of our planet,this is also not something that they want,which is why beer is legal and weed is not,after 10 pints you will not give a shit about the planet or anyone or anything else,not to mention that you will become addicted to beer and have to work all week to buy some more.
So to sum up i think they want to keep people drunk,dumber,careless and working in shit jobs and marijuana would make this much more difficult for them.
This is just my opinion though and i may be completely wrong


----------



## We1 (Oct 10, 2007)

Your kids smoke anyways. The funny thing is this is probably true


----------



## joemomma (Oct 16, 2007)

Yeah that person is way under informed, the kid card and the gateway argument are pretty lame. Kids will find a way to do what they want to do. HONEST education would go a long way to close the perceived gateway as well. When I was a young stoner I did try other stuff but it was partly because none of the crazy shit i was told that pot would do to me ever happened. so for a kid it's pretty easy to think, "hey, they lied about weed, I bet they lied about acid and speed too!" 

The Society for a Drug Free America with their stupid BS commercials does more harm than good.


----------



## We1 (Oct 16, 2007)

kids smoke weed anyways you dumb #%#$T^$^ fuck jeez why does everyone play
the kid card? that defeats the whole purpose! Just because you have a kid doesn;t mean 
this shit should be illegal!
You can't control your kids! If you could I would be more worried about stopping them from
smoking PCP, but since your on this site I will just let you know weed is easier to get than
alchohol so what does that mean to you?


----------



## Miracle Smoke (Oct 16, 2007)

A new british study says smoking two marijuana
cigarettes are worse than smoking 20 tobacco cigarrettes.

Because it has more cancerogens,

get the fuck outta here.


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Oct 18, 2007)

I am a mother, and let me say, nothing is more important to me than my daughter. When the time comes and she starts to experiment with things I would much rather it be marijuana than anything else! 

My mother raised me right, she understood I was going to want to try things and it was always ok, as long as I was in the house and didn't leave. If we keep shoving propaganda down out kids throats when they realize it's wrong and everyones lying to them they're less likely to listen.. lets give them the truth. Marijuana is not a harmful drug when used responsibly.


----------



## avlon06 (Oct 19, 2007)

Miracle Smoke said:


> n response to Dan Linn, the Executive Director Illinois Chapter National Organization to Reform Marijuana Laws (Illinois NORML) and his small statement why it's time to legalize and tax marijuana, let me just say, maybe you are high. It's always about the money for some of you, but what about those of us who are parents, and the most important "thing" to us is our children?
> Legalize marijuana so it can be easier for the adults who are users and or dealers, who are already deciding to break the law, to sell or just pass it on to our kids or in some cases their own? This seems inevitable to me.
> Please take a look at the big picture. There will be many more broken laws with legalized marijuana, therefore more arrests, prosecutions and imprisonment at the cost of putting children in the middle. How does that benefit anyone?
> Maybe Mr. Linn is not a parent. Maybe he, too, just sees dollar signs.
> ...



cocaine is much worse that marijuana and we all know that, thats not logical thinking if your going to say if they legalize weed then there will be other drugs to follow. why would people commit more crimes if they can purchase weed over the counter or just not have to deal with major issues? it is your opinion and thats fine, we will really never know what will happen until it happens.


----------



## Serotonin (Oct 19, 2007)

Marijuana won't be legal until Christianity is leeched out of the American society... sad but true. (and that will never happen)


----------



## NoCash (Oct 31, 2007)

Miracle Smoke said:


> #3 How would legalization lead to more arrests?
> Sure there will be sum adult that will buy the green
> for the kids but nonetheless with all the parents
> that complain about marijuana use, *kids would have a*
> *harder time obtaining the substance.*


Yep. Just like with alcohol. I'm 18, and it's way easier to get pot than to get alcohol. Everybody sells it because they have to - you can't just walk into a store and get it. You can walk into a store and get beer though, and that's why nobody makes moonshine in their bathtubs anymore.


----------



## natmoon (Oct 31, 2007)

The only gateway factor is narcoticly sprayed addictive weed,and fake hash that is usually plastic,rubber,henna and animal tranqs.
Once youve become addicted to these,you then need them because of what they have been sprayed or mixed with,therfore creating a bunch of fools that think they are addicted to weed.

Chances are that 9 out of 10 people that end up this way have been using adulterated weed or hash and not the real deal.

The other factor is that when young adults go to get some weed some unscrupulous dealers offer tasters for free of cocaine or crack,pcp,etc.
So how many kids would be getting offers for free tasters of cocaine if you could buy some weed at walmart?

I have smoked weed for over 20 years,before i became a freelance musician i used to build computers,i am not debilitated by weed mentally in any way other than that i do complain and question things more than your average _citizen._

I figure that the people would be much harder to control if they had half a brain,i figure this is the real reason that alcohol the brain destroyer is legal and weed is illegal.
You cant have something that makes the common masses smarter,i mean who would clean up the rich peoples garbage for a megre wage if the poor were smarter?


----------



## NoCash (Oct 31, 2007)

natmoon said:


> You cant have something that makes the common masses smarter,i mean who would clean up the rich peoples garbage for a megre wage if the poor were smarter?


Haha so true. The rich would just set up a police state though. With cops arresting harmless potheads like criminals, and cameras on every street corner relaying live feeds to a major internet search engine that also collected and stored everyone's DNA. Kind of like if cops used Google. 

Give it a couple years.


----------



## natmoon (Oct 31, 2007)

NoCash said:


> Haha so true. The rich would just set up a police state though. With cops arresting harmless potheads like criminals, and cameras on every street corner relaying live feeds to a major internet search engine that also collected and stored everyone's DNA. Kind of like if cops used Google.
> 
> Give it a couple years.


So i guess what we really need to tell the rich people is that we will collect more of their garbage if they let us smoke weed.
If you let us smoke pot we will happily go about cleaning your homes and removing your garbage

P.S. I assume you realise and were being sarcastic about giving it a few years for the above to be true seeing as its already true


----------



## EarthlyPassions (Nov 6, 2007)

Miracle Smoke said:


> A new british study says smoking two marijuana
> cigarettes are worse than smoking 20 tobacco cigarrettes.
> 
> Because it has more cancerogens,
> ...


The bullshit they put in phamlets are crazy, and some of them are so blatantly untrue it makes my eyes cross. >_<


----------



## krillianred (Nov 6, 2007)

well. california is making a killing on taxes taken from "clinics/clubs/dispensaries"

and from the ones that i know of that are allowed to stay open, they have a system that is tied into the register, and a portion of all profits are automatically transferred to a "tax account" where interest accumulates and then the irs collects every fiscal quarter. 

hahahahah..... 

sigh. turning drug dealers into tax paying businessmen. brilliant.


----------



## EarthlyPassions (Nov 7, 2007)

krillianred said:


> well. california is making a killing on taxes taken from "clinics/clubs/dispensaries"
> 
> and from the ones that i know of that are allowed to stay open, they have a system that is tied into the register, and a portion of all profits are automatically transferred to a "tax account" where interest accumulates and then the irs collects every fiscal quarter.
> 
> ...


I always thought that it would be a natural step. Nearly all of the same skills are needed, the only real difference is legitimacy.


----------



## krillianred (Nov 7, 2007)

yeah..... the prices at the dispensaries are a little spiked, but customers are are given the peace of mind that its sorta-greyishly legal now. 

you guys should see the one in hollywood, they have vending machines that sell 8ths. its amazing.


----------



## Jesushasdreads (Nov 8, 2007)

vending machines? you're shitting.....that is definatly a step in the positive direction.....


----------



## krillianred (Nov 8, 2007)

Jesushasdreads said:


> vending machines? you're shitting.....that is definatly a step in the positive direction.....


well its not outside where kids go and buy weed like its can of grape soda. 

you have to have a caregivers card, pass security and what not.

if youre ever in LA and have a patient card, check out Temple 420 in hollywood.


----------



## Ratty696 (Nov 8, 2007)

If they were to legalize marijuana bottom line crime rate would drop and government would save a shitload of money on court cost from busting people not to mention if they made it so they were the distributors they would make a killing.


----------



## Goldy (Nov 9, 2007)

That jenkem shit (pun intended) is enough reason on its own to legalise. ewww


----------



## Lacy (Nov 9, 2007)

*Exactly. And whats worse is all this time and money is spent trying to bust people when real criminals are getting away with murder. Its pisses me off also.  its crazy!*
*I hate being treated like a criminal just because of the drug ( a plant )I choose to use. . *


Ratty696 said:


> If they were to legalize marijuana bottom line crime rate would drop and government would save a shitload of money on court cost from busting people not to mention if they made it so they were the distributors they would make a killing.


----------



## Lacy (Nov 9, 2007)

*No kidding. Wow the things I am learning from here. *


krillianred said:


> yeah..... the prices at the dispensaries are a little spiked, but customers are are given the peace of mind that its sorta-greyishly legal now.
> 
> you guys should see the one in hollywood, they have vending machines that sell 8ths. its amazing.


----------



## Jesushasdreads (Nov 10, 2007)

well i was sort of picturing the weed machine and the old timey cigarette machines to be in the same category...not for use by children and not in areas where children are likely to be.


----------



## dankie (Nov 10, 2007)

Jesushasdreads said:


> well i was sort of picturing the weed machine and the old timey cigarette machines to be in the same category...not for use by children and not in areas where children are likely to be.


Exactley like teachers lounges


----------



## krillianred (Nov 10, 2007)

think about it this way. in order to open up a dispensary, you need a tobacco lisc. and from what lawyers have told me, prop 215 is just a start in trying to get the govt. to treat marijuana like tobacco/alcohol. taxed heaviliy and regulated. 

if you get caught fucking around, instead of taking your "lisc to sell away" they put you in jail.


----------



## Mr. Maryjane (May 4, 2008)

for sure, that's some bullshit! by the time I was sixteen, I had gotten drunk 3 times, while I easily smoked weed nearly everyday


----------



## asf2j (May 12, 2008)

just the same as most of you veterans here at the RIU community. i remember playing "hey mister" outside of a gas station for a pack of cigarettes. ive had my fair share of beer/liquor. couldnt get over the nast hangovers and throwing up if i had one too many. 
as god as my witness, ive been sick from pot ONE time out of years of smoking. 

it wasnt even the green that made me sick, im positive it was because i had the munchies and decided to inhale and entire fresh box of cinnamon toast crunch cereal. it was the family size bulk box from costco. needless to say, you eat that much cereal in a half hour and manage to not throw up... then i can only assume you must be kobyashi, the japanese hot dog champ... roflmao. 

either way it all boils down to, social stigmatism and dollar signs. when alcohol or cigarette corporations start getting involved with legalization, we'll reap the benefits. but until then, the legal drugs, alcohol and tobacco, wear the crown that gives them the power to rule the world with a tyrannical iron fist. 

playing the kid trump card, like others before me have stated, is purely the sympathy bit. had my parents not allowed me to drink alcohol at home under responsible supervision, i am 100% i may have been an unchecked alcoholic and possibly a drop out with a minimum wage job for the rest of my life(no offense to the drop out kids here, many of my friends are in that position but have sound jobs with an agreeable standard of living.)

ill say it one more time in closing. 
social stigmatism and dollar signs. the move to legalize marijuana in present morals of elder society, which i may add is the generation that controls politics...
who hold the majority of votes in the us and around the world.. senior citizens. maybe when we are 75-80, we can get it done.


----------



## rdkll (May 27, 2008)

its all a propaganda dude!! All about trying to control the people and shit. probably the crime rate in Amsterdam is much lesser compared to here.


----------

